# Small/practice/learning amp ????



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So I am sitting here without an amp and my strat build getting closer to done. I am thinking I need a small amp to play with. The requirements are tone, of course, headphone out so I don't drive the better half nuts, maybe a few things to play with like reverb and backing tracks or looping, or something like that to use as a learning tool. So far I have considered a Fender G-DEC, one of the Line 6 Spider amps, and the Vox Valvetronix 15. I do not need a bunch of power, it is why I sold my Classic 30. Can anyone give me some info or recommendations? I thought I would be buying tube amps for the rest of my life, but some of the modelling ones are close enough for my purposes.

Thanks all

Jim


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Fender G-DEC series is pretty cool for that purpose. Buddy of mine has one and it is a nice little amp. Not crazy expensive either


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I've seen Pod XT Live going for sub $200 used - I'd definitely consider that if I were shopping right now.

Lots of options in that direction, especially if you have a decent computer and no need for anyone else to be able to hear you.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well this doesn't have backing tracks or looping but it does have a stereo input so you can plug in an MP3 player or CD player if you want: Roland MOBILE CUBE Battery Powered Stereo Amplifier :: Overview I bought one last year and even though it's rated at only 5 watts, it's a pretty loud 5 watts. It's a surprisingly good sounding little amp and you can mount it on a mic stand if you want. It also runs off of batteries plus it features a centre canceller button to minimize or even eliminate the vocals if you want to hear the backing instruments of a song more clearly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Peavey rage 158 - $60 well spent in the used market.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

The rage and an ME-25 for $200, has all the features you want plus recording software.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

heard some good things about the Orange Crush PiX CR20LDX
heres a review with a sound clip <<

and a couple vids
[YOUTUBE]ftXfLkDsxAI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Ae3eUNAAEUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

+1 for the Peavey Rage 158
I have one and it was my only amp for years until a couple of days ago. 
You can get pretty good tone at apartment levels.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

A lot of people are liking the 5 watt Bugera. Less than $200.00 All tube.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bscott said:


> A lot of people are liking the 5 watt Bugera. Less than $200.00 All tube.


Unfortunately, "all tube" doesn't mean "sounds great"


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Orange is nice but they are pricey.

Give some serious thought to the features you want and go from there.
Still think a decent small used amp and a modeling pedal will get you what you need.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Unfortunately, "all tube" doesn't mean "sounds great"


Budda, what exactly is wrong with the Bugera? Wonder if it could be fixed relatively cheaply?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have an Orange Crush PiX 20LDX and I find it to have a bit too much of a trebley sound even when you try to compensate for that. I bought a Traynor DG15R yesterday and, so far, I love it as I've managed to dial in some tones that I really quite like. I haven't had as much time to play with it as I would like but I am sure that, when I get more time, I will find even more tones that I like. I think it is going to end up being a great purchase and would recommend you look at them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Budda, what exactly is wrong with the Bugera? Wonder if it could be fixed relatively cheaply?


I have no experience with bugera aside from reading about people liking the sounds and the occasional QC issue. The amp probably sounds just fine, I don't doubt that, but *generally* when you're spending less you will get a lesser product in some way - perhaps tone. I've heard small affordable amps that sound fine, but it depends on what you want out of your practice amp, y'know?

He says he wants reverb and headphone out, maybe fx to play with - i know there's some amps with fx onboard and at least one section is tube, epiphone comes to mind.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, Budda. The reason I ask is that I intend to build a small amp. I wondered if it might be cheaper to buy a used Bugera real cheap, and upgrade some of the components, rather than start from scratch.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have not heard much about the Vox. I am leaning toward the G-DEC. Readily available, inexpensive, has lots of features I want. I have all kinds of time, so I could still be swayed. Maybe something I have not heard of. I did try out a multi-effects processor (can't remember which one) and it was way too complicated and I don't want to learn programming, I have enough trying to play the guitar itself.


----------

